# Do you ever feel like you just don't fit in?



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

As a pit bull type dog owner, I always feel like wherever I go I just do not fit in.

For the general public, I own two "pit bulls." Silas and Kora, Silas being the more obvious of the two. 
Most of my family have stereotyped the bully breeds as monsters and are scared of them, save for my father, sister, and grandfather (who grew up with bully dogs in their yard and is a lover of the breed and helped me rescue my two) My grandmother is constantly badgering me, telling me they're going to turn on me, or when we have kids that they're going to have to leave. Which, of course, isn't going to happen.
When my family comes over, I have to crate them. Which is ok to a certain degree because the energy they (the humans) give off causes issues with the dogs. 
When I'm walking Silas or Kora we do meet a LOT of bully breed lovers and they get tons of pets, praise, and treats. But we also meet a lot of people who don't understand them and fear them. They cross the street, they hold their kids closer (Silas adores kids and he always wants to slime them) and I even had one old lady bust out a can of pepper spray. We crossed the street for that one. I don't mind it really, its not like it bothers me, its just disheartening to see people act like that.

Then there are the fur-mammas of my life. They accuse me of hurting my dogs because I crate and rotate, because when I'm in public or at the vets Silas is fitted with a prong (which we're phasing out so they wont have to worry about that anymore) That because I follow NILIF I'm harming their state of mind and not letting them be dogs. But yet when they come to my house, my dogs don't jump, my dogs don't beg, my dogs stop barking when I tell them, my dogs don't grab things out of their kids hands, while their dogs are total hellions. They ask me how I get them to behave so well and when I tell them its all the things they accuse of being abusive they roll their eyes. I can't even mention the fact that I'm toying with the idea of WP for Silas. All hell breaks loose then. They look at me like I'm stupid for not going to dog parks or play groups.

Even in the rescue community I don't fit in. I don't deny adoption to people who want to use a tie out. I don't deny adoption to people who want suggestions on a vet to crop. I suggest flirt poles, spring poles, conditioning, weight pulling, and other sports to potential adopters (god forbid people actually DO something with their dogs) and because I don't label every block headed dog that comes through as a pit bull.
I've been denied the option to pull dogs on death row BECAUSE I do those things. I've been told, to my face, that because I want to purchase a pup in the future from a breeder, I'm not a true rescuer or breed lover.

Does anyone else deal with things like this? I mean, I know we all deal with those certain people that are brainwashed into thinking our dogs are killers, but is your family that way? Do you get accused of abuse when you do right by your dogs?

And just for giggles...Someone asked if Silas was a "Gator Mouth" on our walk the other day. Of course I said no, he's just a dog. But that night I snapped this. Touche, Silas.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah its sad that we as bully breed owners need to have such thick skin. But I take it all with a grain of salt. When Odin and I encounter dirty looks I just pull him close and say 'its ok Odin, not everyone wants to be ur friend'. My mom used to not like them but just being around Odin and seeing him in action with training and stuff has gotten her to actually like him a bit. But yeah people are so ignorant of stuff.

Oh here's a good one, I went to the ADBA show (as seen in my pic post) and Saturday night after the show I was walkin Odin up to the room and Banshee was in the car still. This drunk guy came up and was pestering me that I had a nice "pit bull". I told him that no Odin is not a pit bull, he is just a big shelter mutt. And the guy wouldn't back off, "no id bet money he is!" And I responded... "nope! I just came from a pit bull show! The motel is full of real pit bulls! But my dog is not!" The guys said "well then he's got some in him..." and walked away drunk. Bah!

So yeah moral of my story, grow thick skin and keep doin what ur doin!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

It is all just a term to me. People tell me Colby dogs aint apbt, because they were used in forming the AST/UKC confirmation standard.. PRIMO... They may be different names on paper, but the dog speaks for itself. It is all just a shame at the ignorant views of some people, even though they may have been in dogs longer than others
Just call them a bulldog if they act like one! 
some say catch work aint game, others bash show folks, most of the bashings come from working dog folk, but it really does no good for their proven stock in my eyes.
You can breed winner to winner to winner to winner and still get a cur, so who gives a shit. it is all about how the dog is acting and cared for that matters to me!

My blue dogs that i have had act just like any other bulldog, so that is what I call them.
Nobodys dogs are the best, better than anyone elses. 

They are all dogs and they all are born,eat,shit,and in the end die, just like we do. It is all about how you make people feel that will count in the end!

sorry about that!


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't pay people any mind. Having dogs lets me spend as little time with people as possible, and I prefer it that way.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

B2B - same page page. been fighting demons for years now!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

As a good friend says-
"fuck em and feed em fish heads"


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

If I had a dollar for every time someone told me my dog is going to eat my kids...I'd be rich as hell!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

My arrogance overrides any such feelings......


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Gonz2288 said:


> If I had a dollar for every time someone told me my dog is going to eat my kids...I'd be rich as hell!


Me too! Haha

I don't normally come across the idiots who don't know anything. I'm still trying to work on my grandmother though. She won't pet Cain because he's a "pitbull" and she doesn't want bit. Other than her my whole family adores him. I have had a guy, when Cain was 8 weeks old being carried out of the store, tell me "that's a pitbull there right?" I said yes because I didn't know any better at the time, and he said "better watch it. He probably bite you when he's older." Having thick skin comes with the territory. I just ignore and try to educate the best I can. Most people will let him and ask what he is and then stop and ask if he will bite them. I kindly say no, he won't and try to get some education in. I love my dog and could care less what other people think of him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

what they probly meant was, a fella named TYRONE owned 'GATORMOUTH' kennels, or i get are they 'GATOR' dogs, JEEP had a son named 'GATOR' thats was a popular line to have. 

but i also consider the source. most times its some yahoo that dont have a clue.
so dont let it bother you.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Me too! Haha
> 
> I don't normally come across the idiots who don't know anything. I'm still trying to work on my grandmother though. She won't pet Cain because he's a "pitbull" and she doesn't want bit. Other than her my whole family adores him. I have had a guy, when Cain was 8 weeks old being carried out of the store, tell me "that's a pitbull there right?" I said yes because I didn't know any better at the time, and he said "better watch it. He probably bite you when he's older." Having thick skin comes with the territory. I just ignore and try to educate the best I can. Most people will let him and ask what he is and then stop and ask if he will bite them. I kindly say no, he won't and try to get some education in. I love my dog and could care less what other people think of him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Even my mom, when we first got him, was like "you're going to have THAT thing around my grandchildren?"

Wow. Yep, I am. She's come around now but I struggle with the fact that she thinks my dog is the exception and not the rule.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah you are not alone. You just gotta find like minded middle of the road people to be on your side. There are a bunch who agree with you on here so you should fit right in  Love your gator mouth!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Reminds me of when I took flex to the feed store with me. I had him in the cart as a pup before his ears were cropped. This elderly couple approached the cart and asked to pet flex. I gave the ok and they proceeded to pet flex. The old guy said he wanted a new bloodhound pup just like flex. I told him flex was indeed a pitbull not a bloodhound. As soon as pitbull came out they ripped their arms away from the cart with the most horrified look on their faces and scurried off as quickly as possible. 

I honestly dont mind. I have a pretty good sized ego and could give a care less what anyone has to say or think about me or my dogs.


----------



## mandolin (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday I brought my 12 week puppy to the bus stop for the first time to wait for my son to get off. The other moms waiting there were not interested at all in saying hi to her or coming over for a pat. All that changed when the kids got off the bus, they all crowded around and wanted to see her, because to them she was just a dog, not a stereotype.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Cuz,it aint u that aint fitting n, its THEM!I'im gonna pull the when u get our age card.dont no your age but theres afew on her n the 50s that most likly will tell u the same thing i'm gonna.as age comes on u tend to not givea sh+t what others think,i look at it as if u dont like my dogs i dont like u-bye.simple as that.i dont explain shit,cause people will stand there an hear u but dont listen(it is a difference)and then walk off feelin jus as they walked up.so let them form there own opinion,n the end u'll no who the ones r that r truely interested..........Mccoy i wouldnt waist fishheads on m thats good bait.hahahaha


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

What if your dogs cant even stand them? Dogs dont lie either!!
Good post Welder!! 
I am gonna go walk my dogs, then go fishing. Good idea!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> What if your dogs cant even stand them? Dogs dont lie either!!
> Good post Welder!!
> I am gonna go walk my dogs, then go fishing. Good idea!!


then the word bye changes to....................RUN.......HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I've never been very good with people, always preferred the company of animals for the most part. So I guess having a dog with a stigma doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, when we encounter those types of people it doesn't bother me anymore. I just pull whichever dog I have with me (usually Silas gets the brunt of it) and tell them that not all people like dogs.
As for the gator thing, I have no idea what the guy meant lol I think he was a tad bit buzzed. I'm not versed in kennels or blood, though I'm trying and have been researching. When I googled it though, all I got was Mr. Pit bull or something's dogs. Hadn't ever heard of such a thing until then. Eh, whatever lol they're both rescues so everyone gets told the same thing. "We're not sure what s/he is, they're rescues."

What actually does bother me, is the fact that I'm being denied the chance to save lives based on how I raise my dogs now. This was a GORGEOUS dog that would have found a home so fast. He was smart, SO attentive, super willing to please, and already had some obedience down. I know he would have found a home. But no, because I crate and I'm not against tethering. That's so frustrating. 

That's why I enjoy coming here. I may not post every day or have the most to say, but I'm here every day reading what I can when I can. I love seeing all the pictures, shows you go to, and sports you do with your dogs. The kennel set ups you have (will be making my own for this spring/summer!) and just the over all wealth of knowledge that's here. This really is an astounding place with people to match!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

"Gator pit" is a term used by idiots who have no clue what they are talkimg about. As stated before theres been kennels and individual dogs named gator. They heard about either the kennel or dog and started saying gator pit. Some jack nut told me he has a "120 pound rednose gator pit" I laughed and told him he didnt. He had some other fool co sign him and say hes had one too. I just laughed and walked away. Just more uneducated bs ppl say when they have no idea what theyre talking about.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

QUOTE=welder;665769]then the word bye changes to....................RUN.......HAHAHAHAHA.[/QUOTE]

:goodpost::rofl:


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

a good question to ask a Gator breeder is, which Gator does it go back to..??..LOL
it is easy to figure out by their answer....
if they say..you kn ow gatormouf, it is a blood line!! ha ha ha


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess I am lucky as my family likes APBT's. We have had them since I was younger. Some of my extended family are a little concerned. It's best when they make comments on pictures I am just tagged in on fb. lol. 
I have had loads of things happen with the silly people in public though. Holly and I were walking with one of her dogs Money and this kid ran over and was all over the dog and his grandma ran over and was yelling at US. Keep that dog away from my grandson. Keep you kid away from us crazy lady. The dog didn't care though.
I loved walking our dog when I was a teenager all over the trails and I'd wait for people to be all over the dog before I would answer their question as to what breed it was. Most people were surprised and would keep petting her and ask questions. One lady jumped back and was like I could have gotten my hand bitten off, and walked away complaining. lol.


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Whenever someone throws a crass comment at me about my dog or "choice of breed" (some of us truly didn't choose the dog for the breed, but for the dog), I think of some amusing comeback...but never get there because I'm polite. The best I've said was "Maybe you should stay away from water because drowning kills more people worldwide than pit bulls."

I've learned not to care. I think it's because I feel that I'm doing something genuinely good for the community. I volunteer with my dog and she loves her job. I could always come back with..."We'll uh...my dog saves people's lives. I think she's earned her keep."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have an example from the other day that is fitting for this thread.

My husband and I took our dog to one of those mobile vaccination things because he was due for a few. The kids fell asleep in the car so he stayed in the car with the kids and the dog while I filled out the paperwork. When it was our turn my husband took Baloo out and crossed the parking lot with him. I stood next to the car and watched. Baloo was playing with a little boston terrier in front of him when the VET TECH told the owner of the boston terrier he should pick up his dog and not let it play with ours. The dogs both had wagging tails and there were no signs of aggression at all. Then when she came over to give him the shots she took the muzzle with her and asked my husband if he bites. When my husband said no she further asked if he was sure. Another tech held him while she administered the shots. Obviously my dog is quite strong and was being poked so he moved a bit. She made the comment when we were leaving that she was surprised she did not get mauled. Like what? What indications did he give that led her to believe she is lucky to be alive because she vaccinated a pit bull?


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> "Gator pit" is a term used by idiots who have no clue what they are talkimg about. As stated before theres been kennels and individual dogs named gator. They heard about either the kennel or dog and started saying gator pit. Some jack nut told me he has a "120 pound rednose gator pit" I laughed and told him he didnt. He had some other fool co sign him and say hes had one too. I just laughed and walked away. Just more uneducated bs ppl say when they have no idea what theyre talking about.


That's kind of how I took his statement. And the way he said it with the mouff, someone else had stated below, leaves me to ponder his sanity.

Gonz, I'm sorry you had a vet tech, who should know better, treat your dog like that. We're going to a low cost vaccination day on the 27th...My husband and I have a bet going on how many negative comments we'll get for Silas.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My vet loves all 3 of my dogs. All the girls at the desk run out to greet all my dogs with treats, hugs, and lots of petting.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> My vet loves all 3 of my dogs. All the girls at the desk run out to greet all my dogs with treats, hugs, and lots of petting.


Same here, the staff at my vet's office are always falling over themselves to give attention to Loki. Shoot, he just had surgery there less than two weeks ago and was still excited to go back when we went to get his stitches out. The "pit bull smile" is infectious


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I know how everyone feels as well. When I got Alexa as a pup (keep in mind she is a rescue mutt-a poorly bred one at that) I had to deal with a whole host of problems...

My whole family thinks all "pitbulls" should be shot and killed. So when I brought her home i got comments like "that dog is gonna turn on you when it gets older" from my step grandmother....my grandpa saw her in the car and said "let me do you a favor and shoot it in the head right now"....

I've had people not allow their kids to pet "those dogs" (oh i forgot to mention that even though i know what Drake is people call him a pitbull) but yet they let their kids pet a terrified Dachshund thats going to fear bite them......

I had to move from my old home because my neighbor accused my dogs of growling and standing side by side getting closer to him.....(come to find out that wasnt true...the neighbor just didnt like the looks of my dogs but yet lets his mutts run loose everywhere.)


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

oh lol i forgot to mention that i love my vets office i only had one bad experience...

my girl had a tick on her "WHOHA" lol and i couldnt get it so i took her into the vet to have it removed and an older vet tech i guess took her in and removed the tick (my girl didnt even flinch) and then she pet her and asked "what breed is she"...i said a pit bull mix of some sort and she jumped back and took off like i had shot at her lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My previous vet had a girl that would openly say flex is her favorite patient and if hes on the schedule she would come in early or stay late to see him.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my mother also told me she will have my kids taken away from me in the future if i own any "pit bulls"


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh everyone at the vets office LOVE Silas and Kora. They all love Silas' smile and little ears, and they can't get over how Kora gets excited to be there and dances. The low cost vac. day we'll be there for microchipping and that's it. And to mingle lol

As for neighbors, psh. Don't get me started. I can't walk any of our dogs, bully or otherwise, in my town. I'll walk by a house and people will automatically let their dogs out to either run their fence or rush whichever dog I'm walking. I'm not liked too much around here, because I work with the police to get people to treat their dogs decently and not like trash. I even give some of these people free dog food to keep them from starving to death, get them vaccinated, give them dog houses that I've spent my time and money to build, and I still get repaid by them trying to engage my dog in a fight with theirs. It's quite astounding.
I have to load up a dog or two (kind of time consuming having 8 dogs and a 9th on the way and costly as far as gas goes) and travel to the one of the three towns close to us to walk. 
Everyone in those towns know us, and the regulars come out to give treats and pets. And those that aren't fond of us in that town quickly rush into the house or cross the street lol

My family slowly is coming around though. Its mostly my grandmother that still gives the strange comments. She sent me home with a "care package" of sorts full of home cooking and deserts. When I went to leave she said, "That pit bull of yours wont bite you for that, will it?"
I just shake my head and tell her no. She's so old and cute I can't get frustrated with her lol
And my great aunt was a mail carrier for 25 years, so she's not fond of dogs in general. So I get the comments from her too.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Your family seems like real nice ppl.......


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> Oh my mother also told me she will have my kids taken away from me in the future if i own any "pit bulls"


I would have told my mom to PLEASE go file for custody of my children if she ever said some shit like that LOL I'd love to make her look like a fool in court


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Your family seems like real nice ppl.......


was this towards me? lol.....yea my whole family has "pit bull" stories about them attacking, or attacking dogs....its frustrating...i teach them as i go....some have come around and love Alexa, like my mom...

I don't pay too much mind to it unless they are talking about hurting one of my dogs then i do not put up with it.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> I would have told my mom to PLEASE go file for custody of my children if she ever said some shit like that LOL I'd love to make her look like a fool in court


i just rolled my eyes....she loves Alexa now but claims that she has no "pit bull" in her at all lol...i just ignore it...she couldn't take my children away just because of that anyway


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> Oh my mother also told me she will have my kids taken away from me in the future if i own any "pit bulls"


Eesh. That's a bit harsh. 
I don't really plan on ever having children...but I could hear my grandmother complaining about the situation. Not quite to that extent, but still make a fuss.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Kora said:


> Oh everyone at the vets office LOVE Silas and Kora. They all love Silas' smile and little ears, and they can't get over how Kora gets excited to be there and dances. The low cost vac. day we'll be there for microchipping and that's it. And to mingle lol
> 
> As for neighbors, psh. Don't get me started. I can't walk any of our dogs, bully or otherwise, in my town. I'll walk by a house and people will automatically let their dogs out to either run their fence or rush whichever dog I'm walking. I'm not liked too much around here, because I work with the police to get people to treat their dogs decently and not like trash. I even give some of these people free dog food to keep them from starving to death, get them vaccinated, give them dog houses that I've spent my time and money to build, and I still get repaid by them trying to engage my dog in a fight with theirs. It's quite astounding.
> I have to load up a dog or two (kind of time consuming having 8 dogs and a 9th on the way and costly as far as gas goes) and travel to the one of the three towns close to us to walk.
> ...


ah my stepdads an ex cop and ex military...so he hates the breed as well since he's been chased by "pit type dogs" lol


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> i just rolled my eyes....she loves Alexa now but claims that she has no "pit bull" in her at all lol...i just ignore it...she couldn't take my children away just because of that anyway


ZOMG

look at this scary pit bull totally about to maul my kid


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> ah my stepdads an ex cop and ex military...so he hates the breed as well since he's been chased by "pit type dogs" lol


my husband is a police officer...he just went to a house the other day that had a pit and they were surprised when he bent down and loved on their dog...lol!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> my husband is a police officer...he just went to a house the other day that had a pit and they were surprised when he bent down and loved on their dog...lol!


lol yeah my stepdad hates "pit bulls" but loves Belgian Malinois


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Kora said:


> Eesh. That's a bit harsh.
> I don't really plan on ever having children...but I could hear my grandmother complaining about the situation. Not quite to that extent, but still make a fuss.


yea she had this whole story about a guy she went to highschool with owning "like 6 pit bulls" and when he went into the pen to feed them they attacked him and he shot them all............there are so many things wrong in that story lol


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> lol yeah my stepdad hates "pit bulls" but loves Belgian Malinois


I'm a sucker for almost any dog, I've told my husband to go to the canine unit so we can get a fully trained belgian malinois!


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

Gonz2288 said:


> my husband is a police officer...he just went to a house the other day that had a pit and they were surprised when he bent down and loved on their dog...lol!


All the cops I know and have run across adore my two, and two of my cousins are officers as well! There was a cop in our town that told my friend, to her face, that if her male pit bull type dog were to ever get out of her yard, he'd shoot on sight.
That was brought up in a town meeting and they just laughed. I want to move so very badly.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> I'm a sucker for almost any dog, I've told my husband to go to the canine unit so we can get a fully trained belgian malinois!


I also love almost all breeds....minus a few small yappy things.....our next addition to the crew will either be a good bred English Bulldog or a working line Siberian husky...but i wouldnt mind a malinois someday


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kora said:


> All the cops I know and have run across adore my two, and two of my cousins are officers as well! There was a cop in our town that told my friend, to her face, that if her male pit bull type dog were to ever get out of her yard, he'd shoot on sight.
> That was brought up in a town meeting and they just laughed. I want to move so very badly.


These people that my husband saw...they said another cop had been there the week before (they were making a noise complaint about one of their neighbors) and he told them if they didn't put their dog away he'd shoot it....so harsh and uncalled for. I even told my husband to try and figure out which one of his coworkers it was so he could educate them.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> I also love almost all breeds....minus a few small yappy things.....our next addition to the crew will either be a good bred English Bulldog or a working line Siberian husky...but i wouldnt mind a malinois someday


Those all are beautiful dogs...how will you pick?! lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> Those all are beautiful dogs...how will you pick?! lol


lmao just keep adding as we are able to afford them...my hopes and dreams of competing in WP or other sporting events were dashed when i found out my athletic girl has hip dysplasia and is only 2....and my 2 males well 1 has the attention span of an adhd kid and the other is still too terrified to do much with


----------

